# Work in progress



## Ravenas (Jun 29, 2007)

Video card being shipped, what ram would be good for overlocking? waiting on july price drops for cpu. any sugestions or comments please?


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 29, 2007)

what kind of ram and video card are you getting?


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 29, 2007)

i typoed the ram part, but my vid card is


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143107

got and employee discount on the card.

but any recommendations on overclocking ram would be awesome!


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats a nice card I was going to buy one of those but cheeped out and got the GTS. What mobo do you have? it's hard to tell you what type of ram to get without knowing what mobo you have


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128037

thats the mobo, im in love with it


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 29, 2007)

I just took a look at theses sets, their good at overclocking and you will still have 2 free slots for upgrading if you want to go crazy with 8GB 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220227

Or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148076

this is pretty good price, and techpowerup.com gave it a good review


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah that is really good memory if your just looking to get a 2GB kit get that one.


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 29, 2007)

::jealousy sets in::


lucky...


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 29, 2007)

mello_newf said:


> Yeah that is really good memory if your just looking to get a 2GB kit get that one.



Your avatar looks like a baby puking bud out of it's mouth.


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 29, 2007)

It's not puke it's something else not sure what though


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a big ass bud lol.


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't be bad mouthing my avatar you have that guy from bleach 
as your avatar my 11 year old brother watches that show your what 21....


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 29, 2007)

mello_newf said:


> Don't be bad mouthing my avatar you have that guy from bleach
> as your avatar my 11 year old brother watches that show your what 21....



Yea I am 21, and I do love anime. So? 

I wasn't bad mouthing your avatar dude, if anything I was saying it's cool looking. 

And for  the record, I only watch the japanese version, the english version has poor voice acting, makes it real kiddie-like. Don't knock on something you don't understand. 

EDIT: wtf is with people getting so sensitive lately.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 29, 2007)

lol yeah it does, but that doenst have anything to do with my case =/


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 29, 2007)

lol just in a bad mood don't mind me. I didn't mean for my post to come 
across so uh angry.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 29, 2007)

again my only problem with the build is that my psu is non-modular...oh well


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> lol yeah it does, but that doenst have anything to do with my case =/



You're right and I apologize.


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 29, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> again my only problem with the build is that my psu is non-modular...oh well



What psu did you get? Hopefully it's enough to power your gtx. You seem to be building a gaming machine so if you got that psu with your case or it's under 500 watts I would suggest investing in a more reliable one and a modular one to boot.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


the antec truepower trio.  yeah i am building a gaming machine =D getting ready for enemy terrioty: quake wars and the hl2 orange box. plus all the other cool new games coming out =D anyway it has plenty of power


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 29, 2007)

im not compeltely sure yet, but im thinking of putting another fan in the case, right on the see through side panel, there is an insert for a 120mm fan.


----------

